# AW Armatures



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Now that AutoWorld is offering armatures for sale does anyone know the the diference between the Tjet armatures & tyhe Xtraction armatures they have two diffenet part numbers. Could it be the wire gauge or the nimber of turns of wire causing diffent resistance? Inquirung minds want to know.


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

dtomol said:


> Now that AutoWorld is offering armatures for sale does anyone know the the diference between the Tjet armatures & tyhe Xtraction armatures they have two diffenet part numbers. Could it be the wire gauge or the nimber of turns of wire causing diffent resistance? Inquirung minds want to know.


I checked a couple of each and could not find a difference.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Identical and interchangeable from my house. Like all pancakes, some are better than others. Other than some loose winds and cockeyed comm plates, they've been pretty good to me.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Is there a price difference in the 2 different arms Dennis?


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

The price is the same just two different part numbers.


----------

